# Repticon, June 18-19 Columbia SC



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I was wanting to see if anyone was planning to attend this show. I'm thinking about swinging through on my way home from myrtle beach but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Not going this time but I have been in the past....its pretty good for froggers compared to the show we have here in Atlanta. Last time I went there were a couple of frog breeders, Mike Novy had bunches of treefrogs, I'm pretty sure Under The Canopy was there, and there was another guy with lots of darts.


----------

